# Gorilla glue..



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good morning one and all, as per title really, has anyone on here bought and used Gorrila glue, I have one loose brickwork on my outside garden wall and rather than purchasing a bag of cement I thought about buying Gorrila glue for outside use. There has been an ad campaign of this this product and it does look more than capable of achieving the task. But sometimes as in life, not everything is as good as advertised.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I have it, SB. Never used it on brickwork.

You have to add moisture to each surface to make it work effectively, and it seems to expand a bit like a beige coloured foam.

You're absolutely right though, I can't honestly say it's any better than superglue around the house. 

What about gripfill?

Cooks 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> I have it, SB. Never used it on brickwork.
> 
> You have to add moisture to each surface to make it work effectively, and it seems to expand a bit like a beige coloured foam.
> 
> ...


Not tried gripfill Cooks, worth considering? As for Goriila glue, I don't want to be sucked in with all the marketing hype if alternatives are better.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I have only used their exterior wood glue to make a gate. Glued the tongue and groove rather than secret nailing. Didn’t last long and the foaming expanding mess stained the wood.
The well known diy outlets sell small bags of mix. Thing with Cement is the rest of the mortar joints will be a different colour.
How about using a product called CT1? It’s not a silicone as we know it, more an all round construction product. I never buy into market blurb but I use this at work regularly and it holds up. I used the grey to point my wall capping instead of mortar. Been in over a year and hasn’t gone mouldy, unlike everything else.
Most of the wholesalers stock I.e yesss, cef, mkn


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RedUntilDead said:


> I have only used their exterior wood glue to make a gate. Glued the tongue and groove rather than secret nailing. Didn't last long and the foaming expanding mess stained the wood.
> The well known diy outlets sell small bags of mix. Thing with Cement is the rest of the mortar joints will be a different colour.
> How about using a product called CT1? It's not a silicone as we know it, more an all round construction product. I never buy into market blurb but I use this at work regularly and it holds up. I used the grey to point my wall capping instead of mortar. Been in over a year and hasn't gone mouldy, unlike everything else.
> Most of the wholesalers stock I.e yesss, cef, mkn


Can CT1 be bought at B&Q? Haven't herd of this product.


----------



## DTB (Dec 20, 2017)

I appreciate you asked about experiences with gorilla glue, but personally I wouldn't try to glue bricks. How about this https://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Mix-in-the-Tub-Mortar-10kg/p/154059 ? Cheap, easy, and keeps mess to a minimum.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

If you want a strong adhesive bond, tec-7 is incredible stuff. It's a silicon adhesive that can even be applied under water! It's available in white, clear, black, grey and brown iirc. 

You can get it at b&q too, bud. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

you can get small bag of mixed mortar just add water for about £4 so no dearer than glue , do it properly


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

steveo3002 said:


> you can get small bag of mixed mortar just add water for about £4 so no dearer than glue , do it properly


Quite right!


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

steveo3002 said:


> you can get small bag of mixed mortar just add water for about £4 so no dearer than glue , do it properly


And, you can get cement dye in powder form for colour matching if necessary.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you for all your help guys, very useful advice


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

Does not live up to the hype, there's no way it would work in this situation!


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

mike13 said:


> Does not live up to the hype, there's no way it would work in this situation!


Yes it would but it needs to be used correctly..
It is great at sticking stone window sills back together, it is not hype but polyurethane glue needs pressure keeping on the parts being glued. If it is allowed to expand without any restraint it will fail.
The firmer the pressure the harder it sets and as said, it also requires moisture to activate.
If you were to use it in this situation you would need to over fill and then make sure the adhesive could not leak from around the brick so that pressure built up properly within the joint and the foam could not escape
With two bits of wood the thinner the joint and firmly clamped gives the best result. The same would be true of brick, the thinner joint would be better but it will gap fill to some extent hence the reason for overfilling.
If you cannot adequately seal the adhesive in, while it sets, the joint will not be as strong as it could have been.
The colour when set may not be what you desire either. When set under pressure it can be brown to dark brown. 
It can however be very messy and any spillage can sometimes be impossible to clean up, once on your skin it can stay there for days, so gloves are advisable. Once on the brick faces it would be there and I doubt removable without marking.
Personally for this application I would prefer sand and cement and try to mix it according to colour.


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

If it’s brickwork wickes do a 10kg ready mix mortar for about £7, just as water to the bucket, mix then use. I’ve used this for a few little jobs and works well, would look much better an using glue or a sealant and probably around the same price of and decent glue or sealant.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

As said above, it does work and will stick anything as long as it’s done properly and clamped correctly. My advice would be to job right first time and go and buy a mortar repair kit from wickes or b&q.


----------

